# Ottawa Recomendations???



## classicalcanadian (May 2, 2007)

I will be in Ottawa next week for a conference.  No timeshares so I will be staying at the Lord Elgin for the week.  Any suggestions for not to miss experiences or places to eat?  I have 3 days before the conference starts and I plan to do Museum of Civilization, War Museum, National Gallery, Parliament Hill.

Any other suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## johnmfaeth (May 3, 2007)

It's been many years so now specific restaurants but the old part of town is a great eating/shopping area. Their National Library was an interesting stop near the Parlement Buildings.


----------



## tashamen (May 3, 2007)

There was a thread not too long ago about Ottawa restaurants if you do a search.  We liked Luxe Bistro in the Byward market, and another place there whose name escapes me at the moment, but I think I posted it on the earlier thread.  Loved the Lord Elgin!


----------



## caribbeansun (May 4, 2007)

You've got the right cultural places to visit that's for sure, each of those is very good.

Don't miss the Byward market - it's a wonderful place to just wander around in.  There used to be a couple of excellent blues clubs down there and of course excellent restaurants.  FWIW my favourite is  Vittoria Trattoria .

 A stroll or in-line skate along the  Rideau Canal if you have the time.

There's the casino in Hull should you want to try your luck.

Enjoy the city!!


----------



## classicalcanadian (May 5, 2007)

*Thanks for the comments*

I will post on my return if I find anything exceptional to share.


----------



## AnthonyS (May 5, 2007)

If you're a hockey fan.... you might catch the Ottawa Senators for a playoff game.


----------



## eal (May 5, 2007)

There is a great feature on Ottawa in today's Travel section of the Globe & Mail.


----------



## MaryH (May 17, 2007)

Sorry for the late post.  Hope you caught some of the Tulip festival last week.


----------

